# California asks residents to avoid charging electric cars amid power grid strain.



## bubba42 (Jan 5, 2014)

Interesting to see the impact of this when the time comes that farmers are forced to use electric tractors… California Asks Residents to Avoid Charging Electric Cars Amid Power Grid Strain.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That is hilarious.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Idiotic. Electric vehicles won't be replacing gas and diesel for a long time. The number of charging stations required is astronomical when you consider how long it takes to charge an electric vehicle. And where is all that electricity going to come from? How many new electric generating plants have been built in the last 20 years?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

People are so foolish... Just wait till the government gives us the ev and free home electricity


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

poppy said:


> Idiotic. Electric vehicles won't be replacing gas and diesel for a long time. The number of charging stations required is astronomical when you consider how long it takes to charge an electric vehicle. And where is all that electricity going to come from? How many new electric generating plants have been built in the last 20 years?


That's what I keep telling people. Electric vehicles have their uses, but we're a long way from general use, if we're ever there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm beginning to think I could pass as a fortune teller. I called it months ago.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow. We discussed this in my electrical continuing education class. There are new subdivisions in larger metro areas that have no natural gas. 
There is one subdivision of approximately 500 homes less than a year old. No gas. All electric. What if just half of them got electric vehicles. Charged their ev's at night. That would eliminate the late night off peak hours. 
Think our power grid could handle it?


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Liberals live in a dream world Fantasyland....Clinically, that's the defintion of psychotic.

President Xiden is doig a good job protecting the interests of his employers..... Can anyone tell me where they make solar cells and get the rare earths for Lithium batteries (not to mention surgical masks)?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Snowfan said:


> Wow. We discussed this in my electrical continuing education class. There are new subdivisions in larger metro areas that have no natural gas.
> There is one subdivision of approximately 500 homes less than a year old. No gas. All electric. What if just half of them got electric vehicles. Charged their ev's at night. That would eliminate the late night off peak hours.
> Think our power grid could handle it?


If you look at the typical new home subdivision, you will notice most of the homes have 3 car attached garages, if not more. Even smaller homes will have cars out in the driveway or along the street.
The husband has a car, the wife has a car, one of the kids has a car, they may have a fun car they drive for the weekends and the old timers have electric golf carts to patrol the neighborhoods...
In the land of fairies and lemon drops, that 500 unit subdivision could have upwards of 1500-2000 EVs.
There was a time when the modern home had a 60 amp panel and that was sufficient, then 100 amp and 200 amp became the norm, with subpanels, additional service to garages, shops and barns.
The needles on the old analog electric meters would be spinning so fast you could sharpen your knife on it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

People don't know where their meat comes from - so they pass silly laws about animal husbandry.
People don't know how to raise chickens - so they market eggs from vegetarian chickens.
People don't know how fast deer can multiply and overrun a suburban area or starve to death - so they make dumb hunting laws.
People don't know how electricity is produced ........

The farther we get from understanding what happens before 'it' gets to us, the sillier the laws become.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

poppy said:


> Idiotic. Electric vehicles won't be replacing gas and diesel for a long time. The number of charging stations required is astronomical when you consider how long it takes to charge an electric vehicle. And where is all that electricity going to come from? How many new electric generating plants have been built in the last 20 years?


Maybe, maybe not.

It will be like the mask, or the shot. You can't drive fossil cars on Monday's, Wednesday's or Friday's.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

poppy said:


> And where is all that electricity going to come from?


Fossil fuels or [gasp!] nuclear---from nearby states.

It will not be solar, hydroelectric, or wind power.

Read about California's power situation and where it's headed:
Link

ETA: OP, not sure you noticed, but that was published on Jun 29, 2021 (but just posted in Facebook). 

It's probably worse now.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

This happens a lot in the summer/during heat waves. People are asked to conserve energy and not charge EV's. The power company even has a program to where if you let them power down your AC during grid strain periods you can save money throughout the year. Problem is, they usually want to do that when it's like 110 out.

Anyway, yeah, everyone in CA - at least southern CA - has been through this already, some of us many times. And still people believe the EV hype.

*ETA - The power company is building an enormous battery bank in my village. I'm sure that (and others they are building) is part of the reason our electric bills have been skyrocketing. I think our county now has the highest rates in the country, including Hawaii and Alaska. And all of this in an area where we don't run heat or AC most of the year - and most people have gas for heat when we do have to run heat. I don't know how the grid would handle this at all in other parts of the country.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is the best thing I have heard in a long time. They want everybody to use electric vehicles, but they won't allow new power plants to be built. Too stupid.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got a letter from a company that wants to lease my land for $750 per year per acre.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

For what?


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

There are "vegetarian chickens"? Goodness, I must've been in my cave too long. Seems inhumane to the chickens!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

mamagoose said:


> There are "vegetarian chickens"? Goodness, I must've been in my cave too long. Seems inhumane to the chickens!


If veggies are so great, why do they have to try to make them taste & look like meat?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> For what?


Oh crap. Sorry. Brain fart.

To put solar panels on my land.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

Electric vehicles have their uses. They should stay where they belong, on the golf course.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

bubba42 said:


> Interesting to see the impact of this when the time comes that farmers are forced to use electric tractors… California Asks Residents to Avoid Charging Electric Cars Amid Power Grid Strain.
> 
> View attachment 107025


Utilities will solve the question of charging stations as the need arises.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

KC Rock said:


> Utilities will solve the question of charging stations as the need arises.


The need has arrived in Ca. without a solution.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

KC Rock said:


> Utilities will solve the question of charging stations as the need arises.


The need was there at their first brownout.
We could also be telling the oil companies they have 9,000 unfettered leases, now go pump and make gas prices go down. 
The difference is the government doesn't want more oil although the need for both has been here for longer than we have been alive.
Currently, we can get more oil to California in less time than they can get more electricity.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

KC Rock said:


> Utilities will solve the question of charging stations as the need arises.


But at what price, and with how much government funding?

I can't wait to see the mountains of used batteries waiting to be recycled.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Meanwhile, the administration has Russia, who we are sanctioning during our prewar with Putin, brokering a deal for us with Iran, who over the weekend was shooting missiles at the US consulate across the border. One reason was likely in order to get us to pay them more money to be nice. 
Before this was we handed over top secret intelligence about Russia to China on the pretext that they would be nice and help us out. They in turn passed the information on to Russia. 
Globetrotting to our enemies with hat in hand rather than just handling matters here at home is somewhat embarrassing.
Does anyone have a Greta Thunberg greenass calculator that can determine the carbon footprint of a tanker of oil traveling from Russia to Galvaston vs a convoy of 18 wheel tanker trucks hauling US crude over approximately 500 miles of US made interstate?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

NRA_guy said:


> But at what price, and with how much government funding?
> 
> I can't wait to see the mountains of used batteries waiting to be recycled.


Exactly. The pro electric vehicle people never factor those costs into the price of electric cars. They might work for someone who lives in a city, doesn't drive much, and never ventures far from home. Most batteries in new electric vehicles are warranted for 8 years or 100K miles. The cost of replacing those batteries can be $20,000 or more. That is more than the vehicle will be worth at 100K miles. Only an idiot would buy a used one with 50-60K miles on it. That's why the value of them drops so fast. Buying those 'reconditioned' batteries to save money is also foolish. They are reconditioned by replacing the bad cells in the battery and they work for a while but, the remaining old cells are nearing the end of their life also and will start failing within a year or so.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Meanwhile, the administration has Russia, who we are sanctioning during our prewar with Putin, brokering a deal for us with Iran, who over the weekend was shooting missiles at the US consulate across the border. One reason was likely in order to get us to pay them more money to be nice.
> Before this was we handed over top secret intelligence about Russia to China on the pretext that they would be nice and help us out. They in turn passed the information on to Russia.
> Globetrotting to our enemies with hat in hand rather than just handling matters here at home is somewhat embarrassing.
> Does anyone have a Greta Thunberg greenass calculator that can determine the carbon footprint of a tanker of oil traveling from Russia to Galvaston vs a convoy of 18 wheel tanker trucks hauling US crude over approximately 500 miles of US made interstate?


As long as you bring up the subject of brokered deals---Have we all forgotten how the Clintons sold all our Uranium to the Russians?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

doc- said:


> As long as you bring up the subject of brokered deals---Have we all forgotten how the Clintons sold all our Uranium to the Russians?


Careful, they might read this. We'd find you dead with a suicide note and a bullet in the back of your head.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Mish said:


> This happens a lot in the summer/during heat waves. People are asked to conserve energy and not charge EV's. The power company even has a program to where if you let them power down your AC during grid strain periods you can save money throughout the year. Problem is, they usually want to do that when it's like 110 out.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, everyone in CA - at least southern CA - has been through this already, some of us many times. And still people believe the EV hype.
> 
> *ETA - The power company is building an enormous battery bank in my village. I'm sure that (and others they are building) is part of the reason our electric bills have been skyrocketing. I think our county now has the highest rates in the country, including Hawaii and Alaska. And all of this in an area where we don't run heat or AC most of the year - and most people have gas for heat when we do have to run heat. I don't know how the grid would handle this at all in other parts of the country.


They make gas powered AC units. Why aren't people converting to them?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

oldasrocks said:


> They make gas powered AC units. Why aren't people converting to them?


Probably because a lot of people (in my area) have older air conditioning units that work just fine since we only have to run them a few weeks a year - the AC system at my old place was from some point in the late 80's, I think, service guy always told the husband to keep it as long as we can because they don't make them like they used to. 

Here people tend to go solar rather than converting to gas. Gas is pretty expensive, too, just not as shockingly expensive as electricity.


----------

